
Darpa network shields against space junk - tkschneider
https://fcw.com/articles/2016/06/30/darpa-space-junk.aspx
======
PaulHoule
One person's satellite is another person's space junk. When will DARPA admit
they've got an antisatellite laser at Holloman AFB?

